# Building my own pedals



## jfk911 (May 23, 2008)

So I've been in the market for an ABY switch (Buffered, with a true bypass option as I'm unaware if the isolation transformer will change my tone). Then once i had it in my mind that i was going to build my own i decided to build a selector switch for my AC 15 and a power supply.

The reason i want to build my own pedals is 

A) I'm very dutch and cheap and when i take a brief look at what the parts cost vs what a pedal cost i decided to build.

B) The idea of building excites me and i look forward to the challenge.

So i have 2 main questions:

1) Where do you guys buy all your parts/enclosures? and do you guys preference of any specific electronic brands or parts? for this I'm mainly thinking isolation transformers/step down transformers. but will be relevant for all parts. Id prefer to stick with a Canadian supplier so i dont have to deal with stupid shipping rates and border crap.

2) Where do you guys pick up your schematics? Do you guys have any circuits for any of the above pedals that you like/dont like?

Thanks!


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

I've gone that route. To be honest, it ends up costing you more money than buying a good used pedal. Especially when you consider what equipment/tools you need to do a good job on the pedal. 

If if you are already equipped, then I bought my parts etc from online merchants that shipped to Canada for a decent price. I think one of the was Bear Electronics. There are a lot of online merchants to supply your demands. As for the best at this point I don't know. Most list part tolerances etc...shipping becomes the main issue.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

How is your soldering?

Do you have a reasonable selection of electronics related tools (e.g., multimeter, strippers, 3rd hand, hand tools) ...as mentioned by Stratin2traynor

You might want to consider starting with a kit.

This supplier is in Brantford, ON.
https://www.axeandyoushallreceive.com/brands/byoc-kits

What type of power supply are you thinking of building?

GC forum member mhammer is in Ottawa and is a world renowned pedal guru with a wealth of information and experience. Hopefully he will see this thread and comment.

Good luck with it. Electronics is a cool hobby.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## jfk911 (May 23, 2008)

I have all the tools needed to put it together, all i would need to buy is the actual parts. I understand it may cost me a bit more to buy the parts but at least i built the pedal. 

I'm sure a pedal that i can buy for 200 wont be the same quality as one i build for 200. Like I said I'm also just up for the challenge, I'm quite familiar with electricity, electronics on the other hand i find a little more confusing, I've taken a couple courses but was never my forte. I've scanned the internet for a handful of schematics and they all seem simple enough to follow and very minimal parts, I've re arranged some to add features I'd like.

Now i just need to really figure out which schematic i want as my base and where I'm going to order all my parts from.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

If you don't mind waiting, Tayda Electronics has the best prices for components. But they are in Thailand so shipping can take from 2-6 weeks. But a 50 dollar order will cost you 2 bucks to ship. 

For enclosures I use digikey as they sell the Hammond Boxes already painted. But you have to drill your own holes. I see Mammoth has painted boxes with pre drilled holes. But you have to pick from the existing patterns. 

For layouts, the best website that I have found is Guitar FX (http://tagboardeffects.blogspot.ca/) There are tons of veroboard schematics that are already verified. You can search by name brand or effect type. 

If you want to populate an already printed PCB then you can try UK pedal parts. I have 3 of his boards on the go right now. He has the best documentation for getting your cloned board into the box. 
I also use PCB shop, he has a bunch of PCB boards for cloned pedals.


Other places... Moosapotamus.net, Madbean pedals, DIY stompboxes,


----------



## jfk911 (May 23, 2008)

My soldering is my weakest point. I've recently fixed my TV and before that last time i soldered was in trade school, I'm sure ill have some solder spots that ill have to fix.. The manipulating of circuits and understanding what is going on is no problem.

I have all the hand tools and meters, I'm an electrician by trade

As for the kits it seems I can source out all the parts quite a bit cheaper than the complete kit. I also have a drill press so drilling the box is a non issue its just the putting it together.

So far ive come across a couple but i was thinking of something like this except id be adding in a 12V supply and an 18V supply along with the 9V. Id have to do some load calculations to see what my final transformer size would be.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I think this is the company that Stratin2traynor was mentioning. I'm quite sure mhammer has recommended them also.

http://smallbear-electronics.mybigcommerce.com/

There have been several threads in the past about electronics suppliers...you might want to search the forum.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

jfk911 said:


> My soldering is my weakest point. I've recently fixed my TV and before that last time i soldered was in trade school. The manipulating of circuits and understanding what is going on is no problem, im sure ill have some solder spots that ill have to fix.
> 
> I have all the hand tools and meters, I'm an electrician by trade
> 
> ...


You are obviously skilled, knowledgeable and well equipped!

That is a very nice power supply in the link. Adding regulated 18VDC and 12VDC would make it much more versatile for sure.

I'm sure your soldering skills will quickly "return" after some practice. 

I will be following this thread with interest.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## jfk911 (May 23, 2008)

Now i may be alone in this but i find the veroboard layout more confusing than a schematic, looks like ill have to learn how to read them properly


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

jfk911 said:


> Now i may be alone in this but i find the veroboard layout more confusing than a schematic, looks like ill have to learn how to read them properly


You are not alone, I found it a bit confusing also, until I looked carefully.
It seems as though only the dropping resistor for the LED circuit is shown..correct?
I guess that is not really a huge issue...LOL

Cheers

Dave


----------



## jfk911 (May 23, 2008)

So for my ABY im thinking of cloning the Radial Big Shot, seems there are alot of positive reviews and seems simple to do.

Now from some research since i only want the ABY to switch between normal channel and top boost channel of my AC15, i shouldn't need the isolation transformer but figured in case i need one that i might as well throw it in there. I will also throw a power circuit in there and have some LED's engaged depending which channel I'm on.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Here is a pcb for a power supply with 4 9v outs and 1 18v out


http://www.muzique.com/tech/power3.htm also a good website for the oldschool schematics instead of vero


http://smg.photobucket.com/user/al_heeley/media/ABY.jpg.html <==== Heely ABY


http://www.generalguitargadgets.com/pdf/ggg_amp_aby.pdf another ABY


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

1) Welcome on board. There are many pedal-builders - amateur and professional - in town. Nice to know there's one more.

2) *Tayda*, in Thailand, is decent, dependable, and very inexpensive, but shipping is slow. Check their Facebook page. They frequently have 15%-off coupons from time to time. The most recent one ended Monday (drat!). *DIPMICRO* in Niagara Falls has very fast shipping and crazy cheap CDN prices on a lot of things. Their major shortcoming is that their stock is not quite as varied as other places, but they have a lot of good choice for the basics. *Small Bear Electronics*, in Brooklyn, owned by my friend Steve Daniels, was established explicitly to serve pedal-builders, and probably carries the best stock/inventory for that purpose, including a lot of rare and custom-made things you will not find anywhere else. Not always the cheapest price on things, but still cheaper than Active. There are very few occasions when you won't find absolutely everything you need on their web-site. Always good considerate service. If I'm in Toronto, I visit *Honson/Supremetronic *on College near Spadina. Prices and selection are decent, but parking is a nuisance. If you're in an absolute bind (e.g., where DO you find a 24k resistor in Ottawa?), you can always pop me a note.

3) I know what advantages it offers, but I still do not like vero, mostly because the layouts tend to be confusing and counterintuitive. I far prefer perfboard, although it is getting harder and harder to find. Some days I'm ready to just buy very and etch all the copper off it, just to have some perf. If you have never made your own PCBs, it has gotten ridiculously easy. I can set you up and give you a tutorial if you've never taken that step. I also have a mountain of toner transfer patterns for pedals. I usually print off triplicates of anything I want to etch, just in case I bugger something up. That leaves a lot of leftovers, which you're welcome to.

4) Pop me a PM, and we can talk shop. You can probably teach me a thing or two about good shop practice, since I have absolutely no formal training in the area. I do have over 35 years' experience building music gear, though.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

I'd prefer to make my own PCB's but I have a bird and they are too sensitive to the chemicals used. Maybe if I had a garage. 

Thanks for that Canadian link, prices very close to tayda and almost local...


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Yep, I don't know how they manage to make any money, but they seem to do okay. I usually get delivery within 2-3 days of placing an order.

The fumes from etching do not have to be verystrong at all. I certainly find them hard to smell. Open a window during the good weather, and you're fine, as is your bird. I have much greater concerns about getting the etchant on clothes or household surfaces; it does NOT come out, and washing etchant-stained clothes just seems to transfer the stain to other articles of clothing. Given that you have a drill press, I'd be more concerned about fibreglass particles in the air from drilling boards than from fumes.

You're always welcome to come over and etch some boards in the garage on a Saturday afternoon, or whatever.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

I can't even use a teflon frying pan.. And I do my drilling and cutting the veroboard at work. We have a huge vacuum for welding fumes, so I do what I can with that thing on full blast. And I do wear a mask.


----------

